# Use a 220v table saw in a 110v outlet using a step-up transformer?



## kylecomeaux (Jun 4, 2014)

The house i'm in doesn't have a 220 outlet where I need it. I currently rent the house I live in and may possibly move in the next couple of years so I don't really want to have electrical work done.

Can I use a 220v table saw in a 110v outlet using a step-up transformer-converter? Does this work well? It seems like an easy solution but I don't know much about electricity. THANKS!!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

The main reason 220 is used is to reduce the current drawn through the wires.

There is no free lunch (electrically speaking). Your transformer will draw at least twice the current from the 110 circuit as the saw draws from the transformer. So, if your saw requires 12A, the transformer (assuming you can get one of the appropriate size) would draw more than 24A from the 110 outlet, which would trip the breaker on a standard house circuit. If your 220 saw only draws, say 8A, you might be OK.

Just make sure the transformer you chose is designed to handle the currents. The startup current drawn by the saw will be more than the running current drawn.

-Paul


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

take the plate off the saw motor
where the box is
most can be re-wired to 110 or 220
by simply switching the wires there
they should have a pic of what to do 
right on the cover

110 might not be as sexy as 220
but for most things
it will get the job done

then when you have 220 someday
you can switch back

you will need to change the plug too


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You almost certainly won't have the required current to use a 230V saw with a transformer from a 115V circuit. If the saw pulls 15amps at 230V, you'll need 30amps at 115V + any losses from the heat generated from the transformer.


----------



## kylecomeaux (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! 
I'm in the market for a good table saw and i've had my eyes on the Grizzly products. Specifically the G0715P and the G1023RL. The first one can run either 220 or 110, which at first seems like the ideal purchase for my situation. -But, at the same time, I feel like I should go the extra mile and get the other which is a full cabinet saw knowing i'll never want an upgrade. ... I may need to just get the G0715P for now and upgrade if needed once I have a permanent residence.

I guess my other option would be to run an extension chord into the house behind the dryer.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there room in your panel for a 220 circuit? It should not be a great expense to install the breaker and run wire for an outlet.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Is there a clothes dryer anywhere close? You can wire up an extension cord with parts from home depot if it's close enough.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Can your saw be rewired? Easiest fix.

If not, go with the the dryer cord route.

If not, see if any receptacle in your garage or shop or wherever you are working is on it's own circuit.

If yes, see if you have room for a 2 pole breaker on your panel. If yes, take the black and white wires goin to the receptacle and put it on both poles of the breaker and change the receptacle to a 20A 250v 3 wire recept.

If not that? You could wire up that step up xfmr only: if your saw draws 8A or less, you can plug it into a 20A ckt. It has to draw 6A or less to plug into a 15A ckt.

Out side of that. You'll need an electrician.

If your panel and the place you want to plug in, is in an interior wall, which would make it easier on an electrician. It would be around 150 to hire someone to do it if your attic above the panel and new recept location are easily accessed.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you now have full width circuit breakers, you can replace some of them with half wide circuit breakers. That will give you room to install a two pole 220 V CB. Make sure you have enough capacity for an additional 220 V load. Using a step-up transfer is not a good idea. Your 110 V circuits may only be wired with #14 wire which is not adequate for a 3 hp saw running off a step-down transformer. Even # 12 wire would be marginal. # 10 would be OK plus the breakers would need to be rated about 30A. The dryer outlet is your best bet.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

plugging in at the drying plug is a great suggestion. I would def look into that option. I should have suggested that. I put a dryer type plug on my 5hp planer - and have a dryer type outlet in my shop for that.

-Paul


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I recently bought a G1023 and ran a new 220V circuit to the
garage to accommodate it. I just figured it into the cost of
the saw with the bonus that it's an improvement on the property
should the house ever be sold.


----------

